# New FDE Beretta CX4



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am still waiting on my optic and side rails to arrive. And, I still need Sierra Papa to call me back, so I can order another extended charging handle....

But, I just picked it up


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> I am still waiting on my optic and side rails to arrive. And, I still need Sierra Papa to call me back, so I can order another extended charging handle....
> 
> But, I just picked it up


A Cx4 Storm carbine is still on my “Someday” list, to complement the Px4s.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I am still waiting on my optic and side rails to arrive. And, I still need Sierra Papa to call me back, so I can order another extended charging handle....
> 
> But, I just picked it up


Looks like a lot of fun to me and that is a problem. Just kidding. I was unfamiliar so watched youtube to learn about the CX4 and thought I might need one for the wife to protect the homestead.

That was before I saw the Ruger PC9 which seems to be a good match for me since I have 9mm Glock mags of all sizes that will make it cheaper to own. The other thing I did not know is that the PC9 has a quick take-down feature which makes it a largish back pack gun. Buds has the CX4 for $800 and the PC9 for$560 so there is that to consider. 
Either way, a 9mm carbine will be mine for Christmas and I will be Santa and the happy old guy getting the new toy.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A good friend is purchasing an "overlap" firearm that has spent too much time in the safe for my liking. The proceeds will nearly cover the PC9 purchase so no harm, no foul, going to order the Ruger on Monday. Probably need to procure some more rounds to feed it. I guess I could have worse habits, but they might be less expensive.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Looks like a lot of fun to me and that is a problem. Just kidding. I was unfamiliar so watched youtube to learn about the CX4 and thought I might need one for the wife to protect the homestead.
> 
> That was before I saw the Ruger PC9 which seems to be a good match for me since I have 9mm Glock mags of all sizes that will make it cheaper to own. The other thing I did not know is that the PC9 has a quick take-down feature which makes it a largish back pack gun. Buds has the CX4 for $800 and the PC9 for$560 so there is that to consider.
> Either way, a 9mm carbine will be mine for Christmas and I will be Santa and the happy old guy getting the new toy.


Well, be aware of a few things... I too was looking at the CX4 versus the Ruger carbine. I love my CX4. And, I wanted another 9mm carbine. I wanted one for a vehicle gun. But, I also debated about spending the extra money on the Beretta... Basically, I wanted another Beretta carbine, but didn't want to pay that much....

To me, the CX4 is better, because the gun is shorter and lighter than the Ruger. Also, some of the controls on the CX4 works like a handgun. The bolt release works just like the slide release on a pistol. Same with the mag release... I like the position of everything.

I watched a lot of Youtube reviews of the Ruger carbine recently. And, the cheaper cost of the Ruger was tempting. Now, while none of the youtube reviews report problems that I could see, I have seen many posts about people complaining (on other forums) about the Glock mag conversion not working well. But, after watching all the videos, I had been leaning towards the Ruger anyway. But, someone I know told me that he sees a lot of the Ruger carbines at competitions - and he has seen many of them choke when using the Glock mags conversion,

When I combined that info from him from some thing I've read on other gun forums, I decided to pass on the Ruger in the end. So, I sucked it up and spent the extra money for the Beretta.

I have tons of Beretta mags, and I am familiar with the gun already.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, be aware of a few things... I too was looking at the CX4 versus the Ruger carbine. I love my CX4. And, I wanted another 9mm carbine. I wanted one for a vehicle gun. But, I also debated about spending the extra money on the Beretta... Basically, I wanted another Beretta carbine, but didn't want to pay that much....
> 
> To me, the CX4 is better, because the gun is shorter and lighter than the Ruger. Also, some of the controls on the CX4 works like a handgun. The bolt release works just like the slide release on a pistol. Same with the mag release... I like the position of everything.
> 
> ...


I might have watched almost an hour of reviews on the Ruger and I saw the good and bad and think that I will take a gamble on the PC9. With Ruger I doubt there will be a problem that can not be resolved. I have been a 10/22 guy for 50 years. The PC9 reminds me a lot of the 10/22. 
When I get it and try it out I will post on it.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I think Hi Point makes a pistol caliber carbine. They are cheap but I'm told they work. Anybody know of reliability problems with them? 

Sam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SamBond said:


> I think Hi Point makes a pistol caliber carbine. They are cheap but I'm told they work. Anybody know of reliability problems with them?
> 
> Sam



Many, many years ago - I had a friend with one. His always worked. I have heard nothing but good things about them. But, it is a hi point. And, pretty much every gun I buy is a potential self defense gun. Despite what I have heard, I am not going to buy a hi point. Sorry.

Just like optics on a self defense carbine. I only buy milspec optics. The optic on my black CX4 cost almost as much as the CX4 does.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> I might have watched almost an hour of reviews on the Ruger and I saw the good and bad and think that I will take a gamble on the PC9. With Ruger I doubt there will be a problem that can not be resolved. I have been a 10/22 guy for 50 years. The PC9 reminds me a lot of the 10/22.
> When I get it and try it out I will post on it.


Well, for me, I would have to learn the controls for the mag release and the bolt release. Apparently the bolt release on the Ruger is operated by the off hand (left). It's towards the front of the gun, from what I saw on the videos.. I had two CX4s long ago, and 2 now. So this FDE is really my 4th CX4 I have owned. I can operate it with my eyes closed. I know it well.

The only thing for me, that the Ruger had going for it, was the cost and the take down ability. As a vehicle gun, the takedown aspect was cool. On the flip side - if I needed it quickly, it takes time to reassemble as opposed to just taking it out the bag and charging it.

I have neck and shoulder issues. So, the extra pound+ on the Ruger was also a negative. And, I prefer the shorter length as well.

But, let me know what you think. In the end, I just knew that if I got the Ruger... Even if it worked 100%, I would have wished I had gotten another CX4 instead


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In Hickoks' first PC9 video, the gun failed continuously, n o matter the magazine or ammo. I was discouraged by that. In his second PC9 video the replacement PC9 ran like a champ. Very accurate and reliable. I may buy locally so I can easily get service on it if necessary. 
BTW, the CX4 reviews were mostly very positive.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

SamBond said:


> I think Hi Point makes a pistol caliber carbine. They are cheap but I'm told they work. Anybody know of reliability problems with them?
> 
> Sam


Hi-Point has made a carbine for a long time. Uses single stack mags. They are cheap and they work most of the time. Magazines seem to be a weak point. Good mags make a big difference In reliability with the Hi-Point. Used to go to monthly competitions where a guy ran one every month. You could see his learning curve with it. First competition he had multiple jams and problems. Second time he had sent it back for warranty work. It ran better, but he still had problems with some mags. Third month he had figured out his bad mags and replaced them. Thing ran fine after that.

some folks would have given up on it after the first or second month.

They are budget guns for a reason. Doesn’t mean they can’t be made To work, but expectations of having some issues to work through or around, should not be unexpected.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> In Hickoks' first PC9 video, the gun failed continuously, n o matter the magazine or ammo. I was discouraged by that. In his second PC9 video the replacement PC9 ran like a champ. Very accurate and reliable. I may buy locally so I can easily get service on it if necessary.
> BTW, the CX4 reviews were mostly very positive.


What optic are you going to get?

I have another Mepro 21 coming for this new CX4. Battery free, so it can deal with the 160+ temp inside of a vehicle in a Texas summer. 

I have owned 7 Mepro 21s with the triangle reticle over the years. So, I am very familiar with them.

I have a Sig Romeo 8T on my black one. Only true milspec Sig optic they sell. It costs almost as much as the CX4 it is mounted on.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a dot sight in the archives that might work, but I will wait until I get it in my hands to see what the cheek weld feels and looks like. If my eye does not naturally align with the sight picture then I will find a setup that does.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've never shot any of my CX4s with the factory sights. I always use an optic. The sights are too low for my neck.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on the PC9. It is a takedown model with a fluted 16" cold hammer forged threaded barrel. I suppose it will be here in eight or ten days. 
Speaking of optics I do have a very nice Leupold Vari-X 3x9 scope that is just back from a freshen up in Beaverton Oregon. Might get me by until I know what the gun wants.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, let us know how it goes when you get it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SSGN_Doc said:


> A Cx4 Storm carbine is still on my “Someday” list, to complement the Px4s.


Yeah, me too...just got to get it by the wife. This can be like walking on kinds thinner ice at times.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Yeah, me too...just got to get it by the wife. This can be like walking on kinds thinner ice at times.


My wife :"Can you get ammo and magazines for it?"
Me : "Already own both Honey."
My wife :"When does it get here?"
Me :"Do you want me to take the free shipping?"
My wife :"I guess, if you have too."
Me :"I love you baby!"


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I like the FDE color, gives it a whole different look. I too went with the CX4 because of its compact size and handgun like controls which makes it very easy to operate. I've had it for a long time, about 15 years and its never had any failures, so its turned out to be a great choice for a PCC.

Since I'm a south paw, I also like the ambi controls and the ability to easily move the charging handle to either side. Or, I actually added a 2nd charging handle so it has one on each side. Here's an old pic of it all dressed up, it no longer has the barrel shroud or laser attached. The Vortex Red/green dot has been on it for all 15 years too and has held up well. Mounted on the low rings allows it to co-witness with the stock sights.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's a FDE day 

(still waiting on my optic, extended charging handle and rails)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Bullseye said:


> I like the FDE color, gives it a whole different look. I too went with the CX4 because of its compact size and handgun like controls which makes it very easy to operate. I've had it for a long time, about 15 years and its never had any failures, so its turned out to be a great choice for a PCC.
> 
> Since I'm a south paw, I also like the ambi controls and the ability to easily move the charging handle to either side. Or, I actually added a 2nd charging handle so it has one on each side. Here's an old pic of it all dressed up, it no longer has the barrel shroud or laser attached. The Vortex Red/green dot has been on it for all 15 years too and has held up well. Mounted on the low rings allows it to co-witness with the stock sights.


I like the co-witness pic, reassuring to have a belt and suspenders.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

SamBond said:


> I think Hi Point makes a pistol caliber carbine. They are cheap but I'm told they work. Anybody know of reliability problems with them?
> 
> Sam


They work but the magazines are junk. I tossed an empty mag onto a table nearby & the thing flew apart & the spring flew across the room. Sold the gun shortly after. 
Stick with Beretta, the Ruger, or build your own AR 9.
Better yet, go with a shorter barreled 5.56. Besides, a 9 will go sailing through your wall, but not a .223. See Robert Campbell on self- defense issues.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Soarin1 said:


> They work but the magazines are junk. I tossed an empty mag onto a table nearby & the thing flew apart & the spring flew across the room. Sold the gun shortly after.
> Stick with Beretta, the Ruger, or build your own AR 9.
> Better yet, go with a shorter barreled 5.56. Besides, a 9 will go sailing through your wall, but not a .223. See Robert Campbell on self- defense issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



Well, I cannot shoot a rifle very long, because of neck issues.... So, I sold my Scar 16S and PS90 a couple of years ago... But, I missed having a rifle in case of some kind in a SHTF situation. I figured, I should have SOMETHING.

And, to shoot a rifle that uses rifle rounds, I have to go to an outdoor range. My indoor range used to allow 5.7 ammo a decade ago. But they switched insurance companies, and then they outlawed that round at the range...

So, it is a 1 hour drive to the nearest outdoor range. I would typically only shoot my rifles every 2 or 3 years because of that, and because it is also super hot here in TX most of the year.

Well, with 9mm carbines, I can shoot them at my local indoor range. And if the SHTF, I can manage with a rifle despite my neck. 

So, yes, a 9mm carbine is a tradeoff. But, I can shoot it much further than I can a handgun. And, having all 1 caliber makes things simpler. And, I have TONS of 92 mags. So, I didn't have to buy any rifle mags to go with either Storm.

My extended charging handle and my optic should be here on Monday.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got my Sierra Papa extended charging handle in, as well as the side rails.

My optic should be in tomorrow...

My black one came with the full rail kit and stock spacers. When I compared the two today, I realized 1 spacer came already installed on my black CX4. To make them the same, I went and took one of the extra 2 spacers still in the box, and I put 1 on this FDE model.

Now, they are the exact same length.... 

I'll worry about the sling later, but eventually will get an Urban ERT sling for the FDE CX4 as well...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I happen to have an Olight Baldr Mini on hand that has served me well on another weapon that is going to get a trial run on my new PC9.
Baldr Mini Tactical Light & Green Laser
The optics are still undecided, but the wallet is not yet afraid.
I like the look of the CX4 in black more than the FDE but they both look pretty cool. At only 90 oz. unloaded they are a trim little package. 
How do you rate the accuracy of the Beretta?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> I happen to have an Olight Baldr Mini on hand that has served me well on another weapon that is going to get a trial run on my new PC9.
> Baldr Mini Tactical Light & Green Laser
> The optics are still undecided, but the wallet is not yet afraid.
> I like the look of the CX4 in black more than the FDE but they both look pretty cool. At only 90 oz. unloaded they are a trim little package.
> How do you rate the accuracy of the Beretta?


Yea, I like the size, weight and pistol like controls. This FDE CX4 is my 4th one, over the years....

I too prefer the looks of the black one. But, I got the FDE as a vehicle gun. And, instead of having 2 EXACTLY the same guns - at least 1 is a different color.

Accuracy? Not super fantastic. We have discussed this ad nauseum on the Berretta Forum for years.

My last one had a Mepro 21 optic on it. And, I had a SCAR 16S with a Mepro 21 optic as well. Exact same optic on both guns. I could do 1/2" groups with the SCAR at 50 yards. 2-3 inch groups were the best I could get on the CX4 at 50 yards.

I even compared them one after another on the same range trip before. If the Beretta's trigger was better, I might be able to shrink the group up a tiny bit. Not sure. 

However - I have paid attention to the accuracy of many 9mm pistol caliber carbines over the years - to compare them to the PX4. They all seem to be around that range. I remember when the KRISS carbine came out - people were complaining about accuracy. Same with the 9mm Tavor. It just seems that you are not going to get "rifle accuracy" in a PCC.

Now, on youtube videos - some had the CX4 being more accurate than the Ruger Carbine, and vice versa. I think it is just what you prefer.

I know the CX4 controls and operation very well, as I have had so many. Like we talked about before - the price of the Ruger was more attractive. But, I know the reliability of the CX4 is pretty much bulletproof. And while the Ruger's takedown feature is ideal for a vehicle gun - I just knew I would regret not getting another Beretta if I bought something else.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I like the size, weight and pistol like controls. This FDE CX4 is my 4th one, over the years....
> 
> I too prefer the looks of the black one. But, I got the FDE as a vehicle gun. And, instead of having 2 EXACTLY the same guns - at least 1 is a different color.
> 
> ...


There may eventuallyl be a CX4 in the stable. I am going to put the Ruger to the test and then decide whether the PCC platform is going to be useful, or just a range toy for me. Either way, I will be finding answers soon!


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Soarin1 said:


> They work but the magazines are junk. I tossed an empty mag onto a table nearby & the thing flew apart & the spring flew across the room. Sold the gun shortly after.
> Stick with Beretta, the Ruger, or build your own AR 9.


Others seem to have a low opinion of the magazines / rifles too. I read somewhere that the "newer" guns can not use the older magazines.
I wonder if Hi Point upgraded the magazine semi-recently and if so might the newer ones be reliable now. I'll do some research then likely just stick with a 12 ga pump as a SHTF long gun. I don't want to do the asking price for the other carbines mentioned. The pump 12 is reliable, fairly inexpensive and paid for so...

Sam


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It turns out that the Ruger PC is only six ounces more than the CX4, I thought the difference would be more. Of course I will add weight with accessories but it's not a concern for me in any case. "My" Ruger PC9 is going to be my better halves range toy and home skunk deterrent. She shoots my 10/22 very well so this should be natural for her.
I put a cheap Truglo dot sight on that was not being used along with an Olight Baldr mini green laser/600 lumen light on it and it shoots very well.
I am happy with the acquisition!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I got my optic in today - a Mepro 21 reflex sight. This is actually my 8th Mepro I have owned over the years. I forgot how much I love this optic, since I have Sig Romeo 8T on my other CX4.

I like my Romeo 8T more than the Aimpoint T1 I used to have (the 8T is milspec, unlike most of the other Romeo optics). But, after getting back into the Mepro, I can say I like them better than any red dot.

My Mepro 21 has the triangle reticle. I laser bore sighted it at home, and then took it to the range this afternoon. All zeroed now. And, the new FDE CX4 performed beautifully.

Despite the extended charging handle, I decided to mount the Mepro further forward, as the triangle appears a little larger in the FOV that way.












I will say that there is some claim that this 3rd gen of CX4 has a better trigger. Dry firing it back to back with my black CX4 (2nd gen) - I really couldn't tell much difference. But actually shooting the FDE CX4 at the range? Yea, it is a little better. I can say that.

I zeroed it with Critical Defense 9mm ammo. By using that to zero, the POA/POI is about the same with WWB 115gr. On a CX4 I used to have years ago, I found that 124 gr Hydrashok and 124gr Gold Dot did not hit in the same place as the typical FMJ ammo I used.

Anyway - REALLY like the gun! I just needa get a sling for it eventually...





















This was also the first time I ever used Mecgar mags in a CX4. I'd swear I read someone complaining about them in a CX4 many years ago. So, I just never got around to trying them. Today, I used a few 18 round mecgar mags, and they worked perfectly.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> It turns out that the Ruger PC is only six ounces more than the CX4, I thought the difference would be more. Of course I will add weight with accessories but it's not a concern for me in any case. "My" Ruger PC9 is going to be my better halves range toy and home skunk deterrent. She shoots my 10/22 very well so this should be natural for her.
> I put a cheap Truglo dot sight on that was not being used along with an Olight Baldr mini green laser/600 lumen light on it and it shoots very well.
> I am happy with the acquisition!


What I saw on several videos on youtube videos said it was about 1 pound more. I'd swear I looked at the numbers of both at the time, and I think it was more than 6 ounces. But, I am too lazy to go look all that up again. Sorry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am satisfied with my purchase. And, happy I spent the extra $$ 

And, sounds like you are happy with your Ruger, based on your other thread.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> I zeroed it with Critical Defense 9mm ammo. By using that to zero, the POA/POI is about the same with WWB 115gr. On a CX4 I used to have years ago, I found that 124 gr Hydrashok and 124gr Gold Dot did not hit in the same place as the typical FMJ ammo I used.


Nice shooting. What distance?

Sam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I did a 15 yard zero. Ballistically, for 9mm, it is a great zero. Not off that much even at 100 yards... See:










I used to zero my rifles for 50 yards. And, that is the distance I prefer to shoot at. But, I have to go to an out of town range, 1 hour away, to do that. And, one of the reasons I got the 9mm carbines was because I could shoot them at my local indoor range.

And, a 50 yard zero for 9mm is MUCH further off at 100 yards. 15 yard zero - you don't really start getting more than 1 inch off until you get past 80 yards. When I got my black CX4 in the summer of 2020, I started doing a lot of reading on what was the best distance to zero. If I remember right, I think the only better one than 15 yards was a 12 yard zero. Someone posted the numbers on a forum that I found when I was doing google searches. But, I didn't want to shoot that close all the time once I zeroed the gun.

Yes, shooting at 15 yards is very easy. It is more challenging at 50 yards, and that would be my preference to shoot. If the outdoor range wasn't so far away, I'd probably go with the 50 yard zero, even if it does drop like 8 inches at 100 yards.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SamBond said:


> Others seem to have a low opinion of the magazines / rifles too. I read somewhere that the "newer" guns can not use the older magazines.
> I wonder if Hi Point upgraded the magazine semi-recently and if so might the newer ones be reliable now. I'll do some research then likely just stick with a 12 ga pump as a SHTF long gun. I don't want to do the asking price for the other carbines mentioned. The pump 12 is reliable, fairly inexpensive and paid for so...
> 
> Sam


Nothing wrong with the Hi Point carbines, other than the fact that they are low capacity. I have had a 995TS for about four years now, have probably a couple thousand rounds through it, and it runs like a champ.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I did a 15 yard zero. Ballistically, for 9mm, it is a great zero. Not off that much even at 100 yards... See:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I think the ballistic table shows an accurate depiction of how a 9mm projectile acts with the 1.5" difference between bore axis and scope centerline. It does not depict 2 3/8" difference as I suspect is realistic for your CX-4. And that is why I posted about buying the reflex sight for my PC9 on my PC9 post


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> So I think the ballistic table shows an accurate depiction of how a 9mm projectile acts with the 1.5" difference between bore axis and scope centerline. It does not depict 2 3/8" difference as I suspect is realistic for your CX-4. And that is why I posted about buying the reflex sight for my PC9 on my PC9 post



Well, my optic on the rail has a centerline 1.5 inches on the rail... But, I went to a ballistic calculator, and put the scope 2.25" off the bore axis - with the ammo I have it zeroed with. I got these numbers on a 15 yard zero, which STILL makes me believe that is the best zero for a 9mm carbine....

Great #'s out to 110 yards


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

berettatoter said:


> Nothing wrong with the Hi Point carbines, other than the fact that they are low capacity. I have had a 995TS for about four years now, have probably a couple thousand rounds through it, and it runs like a champ.


From what little I've researched, mostly I get cheap gun but they run. One guy said the feed ramp was so rough that chambering the first round was not a smooth operation every time. Said he fixed that by polishing the ramp himself. 
One neat thing about them is caliber choice. (380 ACP, 9mm, 40 S&W, 45 ACP, 10mm). In my area 9mm has been more readily available during this, and the last shortage so a nine would probably be the wise choice. 

Sam


----------



## dhdesrosiers (11 mo ago)

SSGN_Doc said:


> A Cx4 Storm carbine is still on my “Someday” list, to complement the Px4s.


Love my CX4....


----------

